# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Plumeros cambio de color (una historia)

## MagDani

Rutina para plumeros
Tengo un set de plumeros de cambio de colores  que va bien con una rutina no hablada musical, pero a mi no me convence mucho, soy mas de participar con el público.

Así que me he preparado una historia para este efecto y os la quería comentar para que aportéis ideas y opiniones.

 Esta basada en la ambientación de un poblado indio.

_He preparado un papel (que he plastificado) con ilustraciones de un poblado indio, diferentes personajes, un jefe indio y un brujo (que seria el mago).
este papel lo muestro para introducirlos en la historia enseñando el poblado y los personajes (es el que después enrollaremos para realizar los cambios de color)_

Hago salir a un niño que será el jefe indio y se le coloca un sombrero/corona  de indio con plumas de colores

Comento que en la aldea de los indios plumacolor (el nombre aun no es definitivo) habia unos indios que no estaban contentos con el nombre que se les habia dado, y estos son (y los presento sacando los de su caja de madera y colocando los en pie uno a uno en un atril) el indio pluma verde, el pluma roja, el pluma azul (y así hasta 6 indios)

digo que los indios fueron a hablar con el jefe de la tribu y este no les había podido dar ninguna solución, asi que el indio pluma verde y el indio pluma roja al ponerse el sol acuden a la tienda del brujo que es el mago.
_(entonces enrollo el papel del principio)_ y toma un plumero y le doy otro al jefe indio para que lo aguante _(hay que saber cual se le da claro)._
el indio pluma verde entra en la tienda del mago y este recita una palabras mágicas _(yo enseño a los niños que tiene que decir es como una canción india de unos 6 segundos y hago que el jefe baile al son)_ e inmediatamente después el indio pluma verde salio convertido en el indio pluma blanca.
_(entrego el plumero blanco al jefe indio y me entrega su plumero rojo y comento: )_

El indio pluma roja quedo maravillado y decidio el tambien entrar en la tienda.

_(se  repite el proceso y el rojo se transforma en verde, esta vez al acabar se deja el plumero verde en el atril y se toma el blanco que aun tiene el jefe indio en la mano y se deja también en el atril y comento:_

Al salir el sol los indios se levantaros de sus tiendas (momento en el que despliego el papel que hace las funciones de la tienda del mago) y todos los indios vieron lo que había sucedido y pluma azul y pluma naranja decidieron pasarse por la tienda del mago al caer la siguiente noche....

_(y vuelta a empezar..... son 3 ciclos, solo que en el último entra el hijo del jefe y por ser especial sale con plumas multicolor)_

Escrito se me hace un poco largo, solo lo he presentado una vez a mis hijos y les encanto (mentira 2 veces) pero aparte de ser un juego vistoso que lo es de por si, se crea un juego muy participativo y gracioso al ver al niño de indio bailando y cantando.

Al final tienen la sensación de haber cogido todos los plumeros, y solo buscaban " la magia" en el papel doblado que miraron y remiraron hasta la saciedad.
Estuvieron atentos todo el tiempo, yo pensaba que 3 ciclos repetidos del mismo efecto le cansaria, pero no, ademas el final es un poco diferente.

En definitiva quería saber si gusta, si no gusta, ideas que cambiaríais...

Espero vuestras opiniones.
"
Edito: El juego se llama "La tribu de los indios emplumados"
Daniel

----------


## Pulgas

El enfoque inicial que le has dado  me parece correcto. Como mucho apuntaría un pero y es que es la línea argumental que se3 nos ocurriría a todos. Cada vez que vemos plumas pensamos en indios o en gallinas.
Cuando yo trato de crear y comienzo a inventarme historias, intento desechar siempre la promera idea que tengo, porque, por lo general, esa misma se le ocurrirá a otras personas.
Si tengo tiempo o estoy inspirado, elimino también la segunda eincluso la tercera idea. Así es como se consigue que la obra parezca original y que sorprenda al público.

En cuanto al tema de las repeticiones, no es sólo que no les cansen (en edad de infantil -hasta los 5 años-), sino que son muy convenientes. 
Hasta los cinco años el peque ama la repetición. En grupo le resulta esencial, pues algunos tardan un poco más que otros en darse cuenta de lo que sucede.
Individualmente tampoco molestan, porque les encanta la idea de que se anticipan a lo que va a suceder.
Cuando empiezan a crecer un poco, tampoco es preocupante la repetición, precisamente por la idea de anticipación que comentaba antes. El que sean capaces de predecir (incluso avisan al intérprete si el argumento es propicio), les otorga un cierto protagonismo que les encanta.
La repetición puede llegar a molestar a partir de los 9 - 10 años, pero sólo si es empalagosa, muy repetitiva y paraecida una a otra en forma.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Fernando por tu aportación,
Yo como estoy empezando, de momento me quedo con la primera linea argumental que se me ocurre (que de momento es la única), JEJE.

Pero estoy abierto  nuevas ideas si a alguien se le ocurre algo o hacer modificaiones.

Un abrazo.

Daniel

----------


## mnlmato

es una tontería, pero por cambiar...dí que fuíste a comprar un nórdico en una tienda muy antigua, de hecho el vendedor te comentó que ahí fue donde Aladín compró su alfombra mágica y de hecho fue el que le hizo más pubilcidad a su establecimiento.

Cuando el plumón fue envejeciendo con la edad se te ocurrió que lo podrías aprovechar, por aquello de que está de moda el reciclaje, y debido a mi aficción de manitas al estilo "chapuzas en casa" pues me hice este plumero.

Es un plumero muy especial, tiene la propiedad de volverse del color de la superficie que estoy limpiando, sí, sé que suena descabellado y ya sé que no os estáis creyendo nada, pero mira mira...y limpias una superficie del color que le corresponda al plumero.

no sé, es una idea, obviamente hay que adaptar esto a tu estilo y  continuar un poco la historia, pero es sólo una introducción que me vino ahora a la cabeza.

Un saludo :D

----------


## MagDani

Es una idea, pero el sistema no permiten realizar al cambio así como así, se hace necesario pasar por un papel enrollado o similar y hacerlo en grupos de dos, nunca uno sólo, no me puedo explicar mejor aquí pero creo que se entiende.
Habría que darle vueltas a la idea papá adaptarlo.

Otra cosa que no he dicho es que cuando se hace sin pronunciar las palabras mágicas, el plumero sale sin cambios, y después de dos repeticiones a la tercera probamos en silencio y no pasa nada y eso también les impacta, 
perdonar pero estoy escribiendo con el móvil y no puedo más.

Daniel

----------


## mayico

Pulgas, tienes razón con eso de desechar las primeras ideas, de esa forma como bien dices... se consigue ser más original, ahora... cuando dices que plumas es igual a indio... puedes tener razón pero... un plumero no me resulta a indio, me da mas bien a limpiar, quitar al polvo, cualquier persona a la que se le enseñe el plumero y le preguntes que es o para que vale... dirá para quitar el polvo, seguuuuuuuuuro.
por eso veo que la historia está bonita, currada y chula, me gusta la idea del papel con los dibujos para comenzar a contarle la historia, además en edades pequeñas es un buen recurso a utilizar siempre o casi siempre, es bueno reforzar la mente e imaginación del niño con imágenes, les facilita el poder visualizar la historia, sino... mirad los cuentos d elos niños pequeños todo son imágenes. Lo de el jefe indio tambien me parece muy acertado.
te felicito, quizá a mi si me ha sorprendido la historia por no pensar en Indios jejejeje.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Mayico,
La historia le he estado macerando mucho tiempo y dandole vueltas hasta que me ha perecido lo suficientemente aceptable como para probarla en casa y contaros la a vosotros.

Me he agenciado una caja de madera  muy chula donde guardo los plumeros y al abrir la tapa, esta me sirve de atril para ir colocandolos de pie uno a uno e ir presentado a los indios, y luego ir devolviendolos al atril (no se si deberia guardar en la caja a los indios segun van pasando por la tienda del brujo o devolverlos al atril para que se vean... y guardarlos todos juntos mas tarde) 

*Otra cosa* que se me habia ocurrido era que  cuando el indio acude a ver al brujo acude con un *pañuelo del color* en el que quiere cambiar (ejemplo el indio pluma verde acude a ver al brujo con un pañuelo blanco) en el momento del cambio de color cuando el indio entra en la tienda, dejar caer encima del papel (que hace de tienda) el pañuelo (ejem blanco) o darselo al jefe indio para que lo agite y lo pase el por encima de la tienda y cuando sale el indio de la tienda depués de hacer el cantico este sale del color del pañuelo.

No se si es enredar la cosa un poco mas, y puede que de esta forma sin quererlo adelante que es lo que va a pasar, pero tambien es un efecto muy mágico que al agitar un pañuelo de color determinado y el cantico mágico hagan que el plumero cambie de color.

No se, hay lo dejo a ver que parece el nuevo aporte.

Daniel

----------


## Khilak

Joder Dani, esa historia vale oro,no te la copio 100% porque es de mala educación, pero mo me diseñaré una parecida para mis juegos con plumeros!!

Muchas gracias por compartirlo!! Yo de hecho presento una rutina donde salen los indios por todos lados...

Dani

----------


## MagDani

Hola Khilak,

Si la pongo aquí es para compartir al 100 % (yo orgulloso) y además (ahora viene la parte egoísta) para que aportéis, critiquéis y mejoréis.

Si pones en marcha esta rutina, ya me cuantas como te va y que puedes cambiar.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Magic_Berto

> Hola Khilak,
> 
> Si la pongo aquí es para compartir al 100 % (yo orgulloso) y además (ahora viene la parte egoísta) para que aportéis, critiquéis y mejoréis.
> 
> Si pones en marcha esta rutina, ya me cuantas como te va y que puedes cambiar.
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Muy bueno el juego. Sí señor, y muy currado. Ya has puesto mi maquinaria mental a funcionar sobre ello, en cuanto encuentre alguna variante o aderezo, os la cuento. Gracias Dani por el aporte.

----------


## MagDani

> Muy bueno el juego. Sí señor, y muy currado. Ya has puesto mi maquinaria mental a funcionar sobre ello, en cuanto encuentre alguna variante o aderezo, os la cuento. Gracias Dani por el aporte.


Venga ahora a sacarle punta, mejoras pegas y partido.

----------


## Magic_Berto

El papel que enrollas y que tiene el dibujo de los personajes, ¿tiene alguna decoracion por detras?.

Pegas ninguna, mejoras, depende de los gustos creo. Sigo pensando en ello, por si puedo hacer algun aporte.

----------


## MagDani

Hola Magic Berto,
El papel que se enrolla esta decorado por delante y por detrás exactamente igual, así da igual por que lado lo enrolle o desenrolle, no tengo que preocuparme.
empieza con un poblado indio con las tiendas, luego algunos indios (a caballo) otros indios a pies
y al final el gran jefe indio y enfrente de el un gran totem que representa al brujo de la tribu.
podría colocar la imagen, pero las he sacado de internet usando el google imagenes y he recortado, pegado y editado y modificado algunas cositas, no tengo licencia para su difusión, pero si googleais encontrareis miles de imagenes y si queres algo ya montado solo tenéis que pedir un MP

El nombre de la tribu es el que aun no me convence, debería ser algo como la tribu de los pluma... no se, si a alguien se le ocurre un buen nombre para la tribu que lo comente

----------


## Iban

Para encontrar el nombre hazte un auto-brainstorming.

Coge una batidora y mezcla:

- Nombres de tibus de indios reales: Sioux, Apache, Comanches...
- Palabras con raiz "pluma": emplumados, desplumar, plumazo...
- Objetos relacionados con plumas: penacho, plumero, plumón, mariquita, estilográfica...
- Otras palabras que te puedan ser ltiles y/o simpaticas: colorín, empinado, mustia, búfalo...

Y a mezclar; busca combinaciones absurdas, sin sentido, tonterías.... hasta que des con la que te guste.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Iban,
Creo que se va a aquedar con el nombre de la *tribu de los indios emplumados* (seguro que los mayores se rien y los niños no sabrán porqué)

Y terminar diciendo:
... colorin colorado 
la historia de los indios emplumados
 se ha acabado.

----------


## MagDani

He colgado el numero en la sección vídeos:
La tribu de los indios emplumados.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=25447

Si hay algún comentario más ponedlo en el link del vídeo para no diversificar.

Gracias

----------


## Osk

> Gracias Iban,
> Creo que se va a aquedar con el nombre de la *tribu de los indios emplumados* (seguro que los mayores se rien y los niños no sabrán porqué)
> 
> Y terminar diciendo:
> ... colorin colorado 
> la historia de los indios emplumados
>  se ha acabado.



Utilizando el consejo de Iban, ¿que te parece tribu de los indios Plumanches? ¿o de los Penachiux?

----------


## MagDani

Osk,
Gracias por el apunte, lo tendré en cuenta  :302:

----------


## MagDani

Hola a todos, he estado dándole vueltas a todos los aporte e ideas, he estado ensayando y pegándole al coco y he creado una nueva história una versión mejorada y ampliada.

Lo he montado en un PDF para poder así colocarlo sobre un libro. Lo he colgado en google docs con acceso libre:
http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0...Y2M1YmEx&hl=es

aunque parezca que no se lee bien dejarle un momento que cargue que se verá (son 2.7 MB) lo podeis descargar o imprimir, contiene la información que voy a añadir aquí mas abajo, solo que con fondos e imágenes, tipo de letra.

Para montar el libro he utilizado un antiguo de tamaño foilo y en la portado he colocado una foto de unos indios montando a caballo en B/N, la foto esta algo quemada y roída por el paso del tiempo.

Aquí va la Historia:

*Prólogo narrado:*
Desde que yo era muy pequeño, mi abuela siempre me leía un libro. 
El libro contaba una historia mágica, una historia que mi abuela aseguraba que era totalmente cierta.
El libro, decía que había sido comprado por un antepasado suyo y que se transmitía de abuelos a nietos desde hacía mucho, mucho tiempo.

Cuando me hice mayor mi abuela dejo de contarme la historia, y  yo, me olvidé del libro. Hasta que hace poco, que lo encontré olvidado en el fondo de un viejo baúl.
Así que ahora que he encontrado el libro mágico de nuevo, os voy a contar esta historia.

_Nota: Se abre el libro se sopla el polvo y se comienza a leer._

El libro dice textualmente:

Erase una vez, hace mucho, mucho tiempo, en las lejanas tierras de Norteamérica vivía una tribu de indios
” La Tribu de los Indios Emplumados”.

Algunos creen que solo fue una leyenda, otros que ni siquiera ocurrió, pero yo estuve allí, y os puedo asegurar que cada una de las palabras que cuenta esta historia es cierta.

Si tienes este libro en tus manos, significa que eres merecedor de conocer su historia y los hechos mágicos que allí  acontecieron.

_Nota: Se sacan 3 voluntarios_

La tribu, se asentaba en la llanura, a los pies de los montes Apalaches…

Como en todas las tribus indias, existía una jerarquía bien marcada, la tribu estaba dominada por el Gran Jefe indio el cual controlaba todo lo que ocurría en el poblado.
Pero este a su vez  dependía  del Hechicero, el Mago de la tribu, que es quien podía controlar todo aquello que se le escapaba al Gran Jefe. 
El Hechicero, era ya muy mayor, y debían de encontrar un sustituto. Había tres pretendientes para ocupar el puesto de Hechicero pero solo uno llegaría a serlo, y para ello tenían que superar una difícil prueba.
Debían de adentrarse en el interior de “las cuevas sin retorno”  (unas temidas cuevas en las que nadie había podido regresar nunca) y solo aquel que pudiera regresar al poblado seria proclamado el nuevo Hechicero (Mago) de la tribu.

_Nota:
Se entregan 3 conos Tarbell  y  3 cintas de colores .
A el ganador se le coloca un penacho y se le entrega un Totem (caña de agua, totem real comprado en américa)_

Ahora que la tribu ya tenía un nuevo Hechicero, era el momento de solucionar los problemas que el Jefe Indio no podía solucionar.

_Nota: Se desprende del libro la hoja suelta, que contiene dibujos indios, y que servirá para dar la explicación del poblado y hacer de tienda de Hechicero. 
Ya se puede dejar el libro aparte y realizar el
Juego de los plumeros_ 

En la tribu, había varios indios que tenían un problema con su propia identidad, con su propio nombre. Unos querían  un nombre diferente y otros querían el nombre de otro.
El indio pluma Roja, el indio pluma Verde, el indio pluma Blanca, el indio pluma Morada, el indio pluma Rosa y el indio pluma Azul.
Había hablado con el Gran Jefe indio, para ver si podían cambiarse el nombre, pero este les dijo que eso era imposible, ya que  era también su propia identidad.
Pero ahora que tenían un nuevo Hechicero, el Gran Jefe les aconsejó hablaran con él.
Pluma Roja y pluma Verde decidieron hablar con el Hechicero y este les dijo: 
Hoy, al anochecer, cuando la primera estrella luzca en el cielo acudid a mi tienda.
Al caer la noche el Hechicero se metió en su tienda y pluma Roja y pluma Verde fueron a visitarle.
Entró primero pluma Verde en la tienda del Hechicero y este le dijo al indio que para que surgiera efecto su hechizo todos deberían cantar juntos la canción india de la magia.
Hu  a a a_hu  a a a_ hu  a a a_HU  + “grito indio”. (se puede añadir audio de cánticos indios) 

Y Pluma Verde salió convertido en el indio pluma Naranja.
Entro entonces pluma Roja en la tienda del Hechicero, y se volvieron a escuchar los cánticos mágicos.
Y Pluma Roja salió convertido en el indio pluma Verde.
_Y así fueron pasando por parejas: 
Pluma Blanca y pluma Morada. Pluma Rosa y pluma Azul._

Y así las ilusiones  y los sueños de los indios se cumplieron….

_Nota: Se despide al Hechicero.
Se muestra un atrapasueños que ha permanecido presente, colgado a la vsita de todos todo el tiempo_

Los indios colocaban en sus tiendas estos atrapasueños, con la intención de potenciar los buenos sueños y alejando los malos. 

Así, los buenos sueños, las ilusiones, los deseos, pasan por el aro central, bajan por las plumas y se depositan en la persona, y los malos sueños son capturados en la malla y se desvanecerán con el primer rayo de luz del amanecer.

_Nota: Se pide un voluntario.
Se saca una baraja que representara los sueños  y un pañuelo que representa la tienda._

Una vez ya cumplidos los sueños e ilusiones de los indios, solo necesitaban eliminar los malos sueños.

Al llegar la noche, los indios se metieron en sus tiendas.

_Nota: Se coloca el pañuelo en la mano del voluntario_

Esta baraja representa todos los buenos sueños las ilusiones que todos tenemos, como: hacer un viaje, aprobar el curso, la salud…y elegimos una carta al azar, una sola carta que va a representar a los malos sueños. 

_Nota: Se coloca la baraja encima del pañuelo._

Cuando los indios estaban durmiendo ese mal sueño, permanecía siempre en mitad de todos los buenos.

_Nota: Introducimos justo por el medio la carta elegida en mitad de la baraja (bien visible)._
_Se coloca el atrapasueños justo arriba de la baraja y se cubre con el pañuelo._

Pero cuando los indios se durmieron la magia actuó y el atrapasueños fue capaz de sacar de entre todos los buenos deseos solo aquellos que no les gustaban. 

_Nota: Se saca el atrapasueños con la carta elegida atrapada en la red._

Y así, gracias a la magia del nuevo Hechizero y sin malos sueños los indios emplumados vivieron Felices para siempre.


_Notas: se entiende al ver el documento PDF.
La primera página es un prologo narrado, no forma parte del libro, si no que es la propia charla introductoria.

Las paginas mostradas aquí  (a excepción del prologo) son las páginas impares montadas sobre  de in libro muy viejo, las paginas pares son fotografías de escenas indias, paisajes de los montes Apalaches.

La historia se cuenta a través de una rutina compuesta por  3  juegos:

-Cucuruchos o conos Tarbell (hacen de cuevas) Aquí también he barajado la posibilidad de utilizar plumas de colores en lugar de cintas y la última una pluma multicolor. Los conos están realizados sobre cartulina azul sin ningún dibujo. Lo he preferido así ya que si añado alguna cosa podría parecer que esconden algo y quiero que se vea claramente que es una simple cartulina. (Quien no sepa cómo se hace un cono Tarbell, entre otras opciones puede comprase las notas de conferencia de Ignoto) El indio ganador de la prueba, que no solamente será el que salga de la cueva, sino que además rescatara a los otros dos, será proclamado el Hechicero de la Tribu

- Plumeros cambio de color : Los plumero hacen de indios(idea original mía, pero con muchos aportes e ideas por parte de Mayico entre otros foreros)
Al hechicero se le coloca un penacho y se le entrega un tótem, nos ayudara a sostener los plumeros y a realizar la danza y los cánticos
 El libro lleva un pequeño dispositivo para tirar señales humo de vez en cuando 
La doble página del libro que se desprende, en el juego de los plumeros, es para hacer las veces de tienda india del Hechicero, y son las páginas  que vienen a continuación. (a doble página e impresa igual por ambas caras)

- Rutina Cartomagia usando un atrapasueños: Idea de Marcius, que presentó en el  Almussafes 2010. 
Aún siendo cartomagia, queda muy bien en escena, ya que la carta solo un elemento más, el golpe visual de ver la carta atrapada en la red del atrapasueños y todo en la mano del voluntario, es muy fuerte, aun que desde lejos no se aprecie que carta es, para eso está el voluntario. (el voluntario puedes ser el mismo o sacar uno nuevo, yo prefiero uno nuevo, una mujer ya que con su especial sensibilidad nos ayudará mejor a atrapar a los malos sueños)
Yo he realizado algunos cambios respecto a la presentación de Marcius para adaptarla a mi historia, además, él la presentaba como que los buenos sueños se quedaban atrapados en la red. Y en realidad la función del atrapasueños es al revés, los buenos pasan y los malos se quedan atrapados en la red.

Seguramente en un futuro prolongaré la historia, añadiendo rutinas de cuerdas, (la historia mágica que cuenta el libro aun tiene páginas por escribir) pero de momento al terminar de “leer” la historia del libro, continúo con una rutina de cuerdas enlazándolo con la historia, ya que los indios utilizaban la magia para poder libarse de sus ataduras…

Espero que os guste.

MagDani._

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Buen trabajo Danielsam,  gracias por compartirlo con nosotros.

Lou Less.

----------


## Pulgas

Lo primero es lo primero.
¡Enhorabuena, Dani, por ese espíritu de mejora y trabajo. La verdad es que es envidiable y a mí, por lo menos, me sirve de acicate para ponerme las pilas.
Sobre tu propuesta, comentaré varias cosas diferentes.
Terminas de darle una vuelta entera. De hecho la línea de trabajo es completamente distinta y, posiblemente, te obligará a cambiar el orden de los juegos en el espectáculo. Ten en cuenta que ahora estás yéndote a algo más “intimo”, más profundo y sensible. Deberás promediar dónde encaja mejor pues va a servir de relajación para los que son un poco mayores, pero requiere un punto más de atención a los pequeños. Que no se te escape por ahí, porque sería una pena.

A partir de ahora te voy a hacer algunos comentarios. Me propongo analizarlo entero (en varios post). Ten en cuenta que no son más que eso, comentarios. Con ellos se puede estar de acuerdo o se puede disentir, porque son sólo opiniones particulares.
Te comentaré cosas que antes no te había dicho. Creo que estás preparado para que nos metamos a fondo en algunos temas que antes “dejaba estar” y que ahora entenderás sin problemas.

*El guión literario.*
Me parece atractivo. Quizás un poco visto el tema del libro que se hereda, pero es un esquema popular, repetido en muchos cuentos y que ha demostrado que funciona.
Como guión literario merece la pena corregir algunos puntos:
Hay exceso de repeticiones de palabras en un mismo párrafo. El uso de sinónimos agiliza la narración y enriquece el vocabulario de los niños. Quizás merezca la pena entretenerse un poco en ese punto.
Lo ilustro con las primeras frases:
Desde que yo era muy pequeño, mi *abuela* siempre me leía un *libro*. El *libro* contaba una historia mágica, que mi *abuela* aseguraba que era totalmente cierta.
El *libro*, decía que había sido comprado por un antepasado suyo y que se transmitía de *abuelos* a nietos desde hacía mucho, mucho tiempo.Quizás pudiésemos decirlo así:
Desde que yo era muy pequeño, mi *abuela* siempre me leía un *libro* que contaba una historia mágica, que aseguraba que era totalmente cierta. Había sido adquirido por un antepasado suyo y que se transmitía a los nietos desde hacía mucho, mucho tiempo.Y ya que hablamos de vocabulario, me gustaría comentar un par de cosas.
Soy partidario de ayudar al niño a enriquecer sus conocimientos en mis sesiones. Aveces introduzco palabras que le son extrañas. Si las pueden entender con facilidad mediante el contexto, no hago más matizaciones. Si creo que no las pueden comprender, las explico mediante un sinónimo (ejemplo, aquel hombre se asomó a la “balaustrada”, a la “varandilla”.)
David Kaye (Silly Billy) en su libro _Serio de remate_, recomienda utilizar vocablos fáciles, cercanos al peque. Yo estoy diametralmente en contra de esa tesis. El niño tiene una capacidad de comprensión muy superior a la que creemos y entenderá perfectamente palabras un poco más rebuscadas. De todas formas, si pensamos que se le pueden escapar, bueno será que les ayudemos (el ejemplo de los sinónimos que decía antes). De esta manera le estamos enriqueciendo al tiempo que le divertimos. Es decir, nuestra actividad pasa de ser un hecho puro de divertimento a ser un acto cultural.
Pero me he alejado mucho del tema, así que retomamos la parte del guión.
No sé hasta qué punto vas a querer/poder mantener este tono pausado. Las acciones posteriores (vestir al niño, los gritos guerreros…) desembocan en comedia, así que creo que hay una pequeña contradicción entre el espíritu con el que se ha escrito y la realidad de las acciones diseñadas. No sé si lo has pensado, pero merece la pena que reflexiones un momento sobre ello.Un último detalle sobre el guión.
La estructura está basada en historias independientes. Se salta de un juego a otro sin nexo común (de los plumeros se pasa al atrapasueños). No está mal, pero ¿Y si se buscase una cierta continuidad en la historia? ¿Saldría reforzado el argumento?
Lo dejo para que lo resuelvas tú y obres en consecuencia. 

Para qeu no se haga infumable, luego más.  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

*El juego de los conos Tarbell.*
Apenas nos cuentas nada sobre él, así que no puedo opinar. Sólo un par de apuntes.
El cono Tarbell requiere una acción fuerte que distraiga la atención del espectador y le aleje de la cartulina. De lo contrario, es fácilmente “explicable”.
Tratando con niños la sospecha tendrá poco lugar, pero como te centras en público familiar has de cuidar mucho el entorno de lo que haces y cómo lo haces para que el cono resulte anulado, que se convierta en un elemento secundario en la resolución del juego. Si lo mantienes a la vista, si cobra protagonismo en el desenlace, no te auguro un buen resultado (en los vídeos de Marko tienes explicado, mucho mejor de lo que yo lo pueda hacer, un posible manejo de los conos).
Por otro lado, y esto es menos importante, hablas de que los quieres azules. Yo te recomendaría cambiarlos al negro por una cuestión práctica (se disimulan mejor) y por otra estética: si son cuevas, mejor un tono oscuro.
Puesto que el juego está insertado dentro de una rutina completa, quizás fuera bueno que unificases los elementos. Desde ese punto de vista me atrae más la idea de las plumas, con lo que juegas con un elemento recurrente. 

La verdad es que el guión, en este punto, está muy incompleto. No sabemos qué juego se hace, no nos cuentas cómo lo planteas, ignoramos qué finalidad tiene la tienda en el poblado ni para qué sirve el tótem. Puesto que tú conoces la historia, has omitido muchos datos que son fundamentales para que nosotros podamos comprenderla.

*Juego de los plumeros.*
Supongo que variará poco sobre las ideas que nos presentaste en el vídeo, así que hay poco que añadir.
Para el caso de que haya novedades sustanciales, coméntanoslas para que podamos opinar.

*El atrapasueños.*
La idea es bonita, pero la ejecución me plantea algunas dudas acerca de su conveniencia.
El hecho de trabajar con cartas no me gusta. No me convence por lo que representa la baraja. Te sales del componente poético que está presidiendo toda la historia e introduces un elemento “extraño”, alejado del conjunto. Estás trabajando con plumas, con cartulina, con cintas (quizás)… Y ahora sacas una baraja.
Cierto que no necesita más explicación, es un símbolo, vale, pero un símbolo que, en mi criterio, resta atractivo.
Puesto que la parte fantasiosa de la historia me parece acertada, podemos buscar algunas alternativas. Es cuestión de pensar, pero, a vuelapluma, se me ocurren algunas alternativas sencillas y más acordes (sigue siendo un pensamiento subjetivo) con lo que estás haciendo.
Pompas de jabón.
Soplas en un pompero y salen varias pompas que explotan al contacto con el atrapasueños: son los sueños buenos, que logran pasar la barrera. Misteriosamente una se solidifica y la puedes agarrar con la mano: es el mal sueño, que no ha podido traspasar la telaraña y ha quedado atrapado en tu mano. Y si luego lo haces desaparecer, rematas la faena de una forma limpia, distinta y atractiva.
Los sueños en los sobres.
Entregas tarjetas a la espectadora y varios sobres. Las tarjetas contienen sueños: varios buenos, y uno malo. Le pides que las doble y que las meta en los sobres, que los mezcle. Sigues el juego tal y como lo has diseñado con las cartas. Al final se atrapa un sobre (no importa cuál), cuando lo abres y sacas la tarjeta, es el que contiene el mal sueño.
Supongo que te haces a la idea de cómo hacerlo. Si no es así, piensa en cómo hacer que aparezca un papel (o un pañuelo) en el lugar que desees.

No son ideas muy originales, lo sé, están apuntadas según escribo y para sacar algo “bueno” hay que dedicarle más tiempo. Pero creo que pueden servir de ilustración a lo que estoy comentando.

Y, de momento, otra pausa, que es bueno ir madurando las ideas poco a poco.

----------


## MagDani

Muchas gracias Pulgas
Se que en mi texto no está todo escrito (no por no querer contarlo, ya que yo lo tengo asumido y quizás pienso que se entiende), intentaré aclarar algunas cosas

Las repeticiones de palabras, simplemente me salió así, no estoy acostumbrado a escribir historias, gracias por mostrarme lo.
Yo tampoco soy partidario de hablar a los niños con palabras demasiado sencillas, coincido complemente con eso (y con todo  :Wink1: ) 

*Conos:*
No quería decir que es mejor utilizar conos Azules, es que yo los tengo azules, pero me cuesta bien poco hacerme unos negros, lo único, incluso pensé hacerlos color piedra, camuflaje.. pero creo que daría la sensación de que escondes algo, el color negro yo lo asocio también a algo oculto (por eso me los hice azules, antes de pensar en esta rutina).
Pero reconozco que para emular unas cuevas sin retorno, los negros son mejores

Como lo realizo por descarte, cuando el primer indio entra y no sale de la cueva, se abre el cono, se muestra se despide al voluntario mientras se piden unos aplausos para el se deja el cono en la maleta de descartes, lo mismo con el segundo. Y con el tercero al salir los 3 unidos (el cono queda limpio) pero además, al ir a buscar el penacho me deshago del cono.



*En el juego de los plumeros* ya no uso el totem, era meramente decorativo, pero nada practico ( he realizado la rutina completa con mis hijos y sobrninos y el totem no es que sobre, es que molesta)





> La estructura está basada en historias independientes. Se salta de un juego a otro sin nexo común (de los plumeros se pasa al atrapasueños). No está mal, pero ¿Y si se buscase una cierta continuidad en la historia? ¿Saldría reforzado el argumento?


Si que tengo un nexo de unión entre los 3 juegos

El juego de los *cono* es para determinar quien va ha ser el nuevo hechicero, una vez se tiene el hechicero este ha de resolver unos problemas que hay en la tribu (plumeros), una vez se ha solucionado el problema de los indios (el cambio de su nombre y de su propia personalidad) digo:
"_Y así las ilusiones  y los sueños de los indios se cumplieron….

Todo el mundo tenemos ilusiones y buenos sueños como tenian los indios ( cuales teneis vosotro... aprovar el curso, hacer un viaje, tener muchoas amigos...), pero tambien todos, tenemos malos sueños como tambien los tenian los indios,

Una vez ya cumplidos los buenos sueños e ilusiones de los indios, para ser completamente felices, solo solo necesitaban eliminar los malos sueños.
EL hechicero,  colocaban en sus tiendas estos atrapasueños, con la intención de potenciar los buenos sueños y alejando los malos...."_

Creo que he unido bien la realización de los buenos sueños e ilisiones (plumeros) con la eliminación de los malos (atrapasueños)
Pero cualquier apunte a hilar mejor un juego con otro sera bienvenido.

Luego continuo que me llaman...

----------


## MagDani

*Plumeros continuación:
*La hoja que se cae del libro que hace de tienda del hechicero, no se cae "ni patrás", es una cartulina que al enrollarse ya tiene la forma, y la meto en la ultima página del libro, he de sacarla yo, tendré que pensar algo, como.. aqui pare que hay algo, a ver, si mirar es un dibujo del poblado, del jefe.... (y dejar el libro en el velador y continuar ya con la hoja)
*
Conos (continuación):
*Sigo pensando que mejor utilizar plumas a cintas, pero aun no las tengo  y no lo he probado*,* y si la última deberia de ser una multicolos o 3 unidas*.
*Esto me obliga a una carga previa, cosa que no hago con las cintas, aun que este tema es mas del área secreta*

El juego del atrapasueños:*
La introducción de las cartas en el juego (en el último juego), si es verdad que es un elemento extraño, pero simula ser los sueños de todos, dada uno nombra un buen sueño (o les ayudo yo) y se pasan cartas,luego se dice que entre todos los buenos sueños siempre hay uno malo y se da a elegir una "libremente" que el propio voluntario introduce en el centro de la baraja  (solo a mitad) quedando un trozo de la carta asomando. cuadra en supropia mano se coloca el atrapasueños encima se cubre con el pañuelo (simula que se cierra la tienda y el indio se va a dormir) y al despertar levantas el atrapasueños y tiene su carta atrapada en la red (es muy impactante) ni que decir tiene que necesitas una shi***d

La utilización de otros elementos la he pensado, pero aún no he encontrado un buen sustituto, ya que 52 cartas son muchas posibilidades, meterla en el centro y sacarla atrapada entre tantas cartas muy mágico.
La opción de los sobres... atrapar uno entre 4 o 5 no es lo mismo.
He leido que hay gete que se fabrica sus propias barajas, podria imprimirme veinte o trenta cartas con elementos indios, el fuego, el caballo, el lobo, la pluma el jefe, el hechicero, la india, el guerrero, el búfalo... y una que represente lo malo (no se que cosa) y hacerlo con unas tarjetas(o cartas) personalizadas para este juego  :Smile1:  


*El ritmo:*
Parece que hay un cambio de ritmo en el juego de las plumas, y el resto, pero es porque ya hemos visto el video anterior, la verdad es que cuando lo he realizado talcual lo cuanto ahora, el clima es diferente, se convierte en mas misterioso y menos jocoso.

El verdadero cambio de ritmo que me procupa es cuando termino con el atrapasueños y continuo con una rutina de cuerdas, tengo una rutina (la cuerda de 4 puntas) que yo llamo la voluntad de la cuerda (he de modificar para adaptar aquí) que tambien va en un tono misterioso, pero apartir de aquí, me gustaria hacer un punto y parte en la actuación (ya habre ocupado mas de 30 minutos) y yo soy mas de risas que de llantos.
No se como deberia de ambiar el tono de la actuación o si no deberia hacerlo (yo creo que si).
Una posibilidad y siguiendo con las cuerdas es hacer el cinturon de atenea de Ignoto (la cuerda que atraviesa el cuerpo), que ya piede tener un tono mas relajado y despues usando la misma cuerda la cuerda rota y recompuesta (en plan mas jocoso) y al quedrame con alguno de los trozos de la cuerda rota seguir con euna rutina de fiber optics (bueno esto lo digo sin pensar, puede que demasiada cuerda, esta última la quitamos jeje)
Y ya he cambiado *el tono.*

PD.
en la rutina de los indios había pensado en ampliarla añadiendo una levitación de pluma tengo un spider pen, no se muy bien en que momento  estaria bien meter este efecto.
Idea  :Eek1: , al elejir el nuevo hechicero, cuando sale de la cueva, (la pluma multicolor) esta se eleva en el cielo mostando así ante toda la tribu sus nuevos poderes...  bueno esta lleva un complejidad de ejecución y que tengo aun voluntario a mi lado, hay que pensarlo mucho y se aceptan ideassss. mi dominio del spider es bajo.

Gracias Pulgas a ver si al final sale algo bueno de aquí

----------


## Moñiño

Coincido en que los conos deben de ser negros. Por otro lado, el uso que les das, comot e indica Pulgas.
Metes unos pañuelos, y luego abres los conos y estos no estan descartando al voluntario. 
Ummm canta bastante lo que ha pasado.
A ver si me acuerdo de pasarte la version que hago yo. Los conos los uso como algo circunstancial, como que no tengo otra cosa a mano y guardo ahi lo que quiero guardar. Despues me voy a otra cosa, otros efectos, y pasa casi 7 min (por eso no me deja enviartelo al correo, pesa mucho, por que es mucho tiempo) hasta que retomo los conos que han quedado siempre a la vista.
En realidad, es la version de "Los patos tambien vuelan" de la que parti, pero precisamente, por restar importancia al cono como objeto sobre el que llamar la atencion, lo varie, creando una rutina de varios efectos en unos 8 - 10 min, en la que los conos no fueran lo mas importantes.

Acuerdate de a ver si te la comprimo o algo y te la paso, que con lo liado que ando, se me pasa.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

Tal y como yo lo cuento, los conos si sirven para descartar a unos indios de otros.
Los conos representa "las cuevas sin retorno" en la que entran los indios (entran todos a la vez) pero se quedan colgando del extremo superior, de modo que se ve la cinta colgando (luego serán plumas) cuando entra el primero, suelto dentro y digo, todos esperaron y esperaron pero el indio no salió y abro el cono, lo enseño vacío por ambos lados y despido al voluntario y dejo el cono fuera de la vista.
con el segundo hago lo mismo y con el tercero salen los 3 atados y dejo el cono fuera de la vista mientras saco el penacho.

Si utilizo los cono como método de descarte entre unos indos y otros ya que dos se pierden en las cuevas y uno no solo no se pierde, sino que rescata a los otros dos.

 :001 302:  Se me esta ocurriendo utilizar un solo cono que se van pasando de uno a otro en lugar de 3 conos, aun que con uno solo parece menos mágico el hecho de que aparezcan luego los 3, aun que estén atados (SUGERENCIAS)

----------


## Pulgas

La cuestión, Dani, no es el planteamiento del juego, sino la utilización del cono.
Es una herramienta muy básica, que induce mucho a la sorpresa.
Cuando hablamos de que lo utilizas como elemento principal, nos referimos a que toda la atención está centrada en el cono: introduces algo y desaparece. No hay nada que nos aleje del cono. Y, además, como se repite el juego tres veces, estoy convencido de que las susceptibilidades por parte de los más avispados van a ser enormes.
Para qeu lo puedas entender mejor, te explico cómo actúa Marko:
Introduce el pañuelo, y en el momento de dejarlo dentro, simula que se lo lleva al sobaco. Acto seguido muestra el cono y lo retira. La atención deja de estar centrada en la cartulina, ahora todo el juego se centra en la axila y el cono pasa a un segundo plano. La gente se olvida de él. Cuando muestra que en el sobaco no hay nada, todas las sospechas se han esfumado.
Si se presenta como lo planteas, no hay nada que me aleje del cartoncillo, luego todas mis sospechas recaerán en él. ¡Ése es el punto flojo (muy flojo) de tu presentación!
Por otro lado, el cono, como tal (lo comentaba hace un momento) creo que no soporta la repetición. Ya hay que tener cuidado cuando se hace sólo una vez, así que con tres...
No lo veo. De verdad.

De todas maneras, si sigues sin entenderlo, continuamos esta parte de la conversación por privado, que aquí estamos muy atados.  :Wink1:

----------


## Moñiño

A ver Dani. Si lo que quiers es decartar, umm, veamos.

Por que no muestras los conos vacios. Das uo a cada voluntario.
Sacas un pañuelo, o algun obejto indio que te sea mas o menos facil de em*** lo lanzas al aire  (FDp) y al que le caiga es el indio que no cae en al cueva.
Si no lo quieres em*******, siempre puedes usar un FP hacerlo desaparecer.
Es mas, si lo haces asi, elimina los conos, y que aparezca el pañuelo lanzado dentro de algun objeto que tengan ellos, que es mas magico.
Dices algo asi como que manitu o quien tu quieras ha puesto el pañuelo en el que ha considerado que "Mejor va hacer el indio".

Tienes mil posibilidades amigo mio. Escribete todo el desarrollo del juego, guion en un papel. Leelo, releelo. Usa la tecnica de los Y sis. Dale vueltas, juega con el juego.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

No es que esté buscando un juego para descartar, es que me gusta el de los conos y creo que queda bien aquí.

El hecho de hacerlo usando 3 conos (efecto repetido 3 veces), es el típico de los conos, es mas si lo compara comercial, te venden 3 y el ejemplo de uso que te dan es ese (ojo no digo que sea al mejor, pero que se usa).

No tengo ningún vídeo grabado mio con los conos (en cuanto me busque publico lo grabo y lo hablamos) yo creo que no quedan ni tan mal ni tan obvio, solo lo he hecho 3 veces con publico diferente (mi publico de prueba) exceptuando mis hijos que lo vieron las 3 veces y gustó mucho.

Os voy a dejar un enlace de una ejecución que he visto en Internet con los 3 conos (lo he visto en el curro y no tengo audio, no se ni lo que dicen) lo podéis pasar a partir del minuto 3, lo único que veo es que los manosea demasiado, yo una vez los tienen ellos en la mano no los toco, meto los lazos sin tocar el cono, lo dejo caer dentro limpiamente.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRVMm...os=iJNqivLfD4U

Creo que la atención se centra en el final, además el cono final queda limpio (tal y como yo lo hago en el cono final no queda ninguna carga oculta)
Pero el efecto es mas o menos el mismo que hago yo.

*¿Como lo veis?* animo con las criticas  :O16: 

OTRA COSA:
En cuanto a la pregunta que hago en mi penúltimo post:
_..yo soy mas de risas que de llantos.
No se como deberia de ambiar el tono de la actuación o si no deberia hacerlo (yo creo que si)._

Nadie me ha comentado nada. Me refiero, a una vez terminada la historia (que tiene un tono mas místico y misterioso) si debo / puedo pasar aun tono mas jocoso con otro tipo de juegos tipo cuerdas participativas. 

Gracias

----------


## Moñiño

Jose Crestini era miembro de este foro. Igual si lee esto le envias un privado te responde con sus experiencia.

El cambio de tono no lo recomiendo. Si lo haces has de pasar suavemente. Demasiado brusco puede desorientar al publico y perderse en lineas argumentales distintas.
Lo que debes de cambiar es la intensidad del espectaculo, de las emociones que generes. Dar tiempo a relajarse al publico.
Elevarle las emociones, relajarlas e ir preparandolos para el numero fuerte final, pero si cambiar demasiado bruscamente el tono del espectaculo.
Tienes las notas de Ignoto. Ahi viene bien explicado la secuencia.
Releelas.

Salutres.

----------


## Pulgas

El juego de los conos no termina de convencerme. Sigo pensando loque ya he expuesto, así que no me repito.

En cuanto al cambio de ritmo y de emociones, no le veo ningún problema. De hecho creo que cuanta más variedad de emociones contiene un espectáculo, más rico resulta. Si ahora toca reirnos, nos reimos. Si toca ponernos más serio, pues nos ponemos más serios (como en la vida).

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Fernando, era algo que no tenia muy claro, tu opinión (que para mi cuenta mucho) me deja mas tranquilo a la hora de  pensar variar las emociones en la actuación.
Yo también pensaba igual, pero me daba miedo meter la pata. 

Un abrazo para todos

----------

